# Growth Rate



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I adopted my boy Obie in late Nov 08. At the time he was 10 weeks old and weight 12lbs. From Nov to March he grew at the rate of 10lbs a month. In the last two months his growth has slowed down ... to the point that I don't think he put on any pound at all this month. He is going to be 8 month old on 5/3 and he's around 54-55lbs right now.

Since he is a rescued I really don't know how big he will get but I'm a little puzzled by the lack of growth this month. I know puppies go through growth spurt. Do they also go through periods where the reverse happens - where they don't seem to be growing?

P.S. Appetite and activity have been fine. The one thing to note is that I switched him to raw around the beginning of March.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Our pup is 5 months old, and I was feeling like she hadn't grown much this month compared to previous months, until I realized that she was growing bigger instead of taller this time. I just glanced over at her one day and was shocked to see a dog with a huge head looking over at me with her puppy eyes, lol. I think she's growing into her ears...

Anyway, I think sometimes they are filling out instead of getting taller and it doesn't seem like they're getting that much bigger, when really they are.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I recommend that you create an Excel spreadsheet and embed a chard with the breed standard weights for the dog. Then constantly have the vet weigh your pup so you can obsess that he is .5 lbs under the breed standard. Just to give you another thing to worry about. It works for me.

I will unveil my masterpiece (almost as cool as NC's) when Sam is 6 months old. You can really see the fluctuation of weights corresponding to when she had worms, then worms again. It'll show growth spurts and some plateaus.

My second recommendation is to give Obie a big ol' hug and enjoy life!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok I thought you were kidding until I saw your post this morning about Sam's weight ...


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinOk I thought you were kidding until I saw your post this morning about Sam's weight ...


(sigh) nope....


----------

